# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  Korekta odstających ucholi w Kielcach- Gdzie????

## Nie zarejestrowany

Korekta odstających ucholi w Kielcach- Gdzie????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A w Łodzi gdzie? Wstępnie myslę o dr Dorocie Żukowskiej bo wszyscy inni chirurdzy w Łodzi to mężczyźni a jakoś wolę do kobiety

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak w  Łodzi ci chodzi o klinike to dobre masz info jedna z lepszych klinik w mieście, tak mówią no i rzeczywiście Dorota Żukowska, potwierdzam. Sama u niej jakiś czas temu uszko "naprawiałam"

----------


## zozo

słyszałam o dr Żukowskiej koleżanka się u niej operowała ale w Białymstoku. Sama też jest po operacji odstających uszu. Ja mam probblem taki że jedno ucho mi odstaje i się zastanawiam czy sie właśnie do niej nie zapisać. efekt pracy dr żukowskiej widziałam więc obaw jako tako nia mam, zastanawiam się tylko jak to pogodzić z praca, chyba dopiero jak urlop dostanę no bo jak?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A kogo jeszcze polecacie? Niekoniecznie z Łodzi?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ugh, znam to sama miałam nie uszy, a uchole i wcale nie było mi z nimi do twarzy :/. Na całe szczęście w zeszłym roku zrobiłam operację w klinice w Polanicy-Zdroju, u dr Łątkowskiego, który jest bardzo dobrym specjalistą, Obecnie mam już małe, drobne uszka, które przylegają do głowy i mi pasują. Zabieg się udał, rekonwalescencja wcale długa nie była, a nie mam żadnych blizn po zabiegu, a jeżeli są, to na serio niewidoczne, bo ani ja, ani mąż ich nie widzi. Z pracy lekarza jestem bardzo zadowolona, więc tym bardziej mogę go polecić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak niekoniecznie w Łodzi, to co powiesz na Wrocław? Ja miałem operację korekty uszu w Knack Clinic własnie w tym mieście i lepiej trafić nie mogłem. Chirurg Knakiewicz nie bez powodu cieszy się dobrą reputacją, zna się na tym co robi. Zabieg przebiegł bezproblemowo, powiódł się oczywiście. Uszy nie są już odstające, dobrze wyglądają. Mogę śmiało powiedzieć, że mi się podobają i dają mi +100 do pewności siebie, polecam.

----------

